# Snow Accumulations



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find the amount of snow that has fallen on an given day, during this winter.

Thanks in advance

PS hope everyone had a great year


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

http://climate.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/advanceSearch/searchHistoricDataStations_e.html This is what your looking for. Just search for Barrie.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

The contractors here take the accumulations from 3 different stations in order to balance out an overall view. Depending where you are you can have more snow on one side of the city than the other.


----------

